# Signification de la lettre e dans les commandes de Gentoo

## pourpier

Bonjour,

Je me suis intéressé à Gentoo tout récemment et une question me turlupine. Quelle est la signification de la lettre e que l'on trouve en début de très nombreux concepts ou commandes sous Gentoo: emerge, ebuild, eix, eclean, equery, euse, ebegin, eend, eselect et bien d'autres encore ?

Amicalement,

pourpier

----------

## xaviermiller

Moved from Gentoo Chat to French.

----------

## sebB

Pffff, t'aurais pu laisser ce topic dans le forum anglais.

Va nous sécher à sa première question.  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-341569-start-0.html

A priori ca viendrait de Enoch.

Moi j'aime bien la version du e et du g retournés. C'était ma première pensée...

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci à vous deux pour l'instant culture  :Wink: 

----------

## guitou

+1  :Smile: 

----------

